

Rouwam: An Ambitious Project - binomial
http://rubyforge.org/docman/view.php/3784/1190/ROUWAM.txt

======
lehmannro
If I understand correctly, _Ruby our universe with algo's and math's_ (Rouwam)
tries to bundle all algorithms obtained from Wikipedia as a Ruby package.

I'm unsure about the handiness of that, given that I usually do not struggle
do find a working implementation of an algorithm (think Rosettacode
<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Main_Page>) but rather _which_ algorithm I
actually want to use. I appreciate Python's standard library largely hiding
the implementation details from me but rather concentrating on _use cases._

Edited to clarify: the _list_ of algorithms is fetched from Wikipedia. I
_think_ he wants to publish his algorithms in Wikipedia, not sure abut that
though.

------
1tw
"RubyForge Could Not Connect to Database:"

Too ambitious, perhaps?

